
Find and list all your Twitter mutuals - exolymph
https://github.com/ejmg/help-why-cant-i-hold-all-these-mutuals
======
lovich
There's a lot of comments here about the style the code was written in. Is it
really difficult for people to read through code with joke comments/variable
names? I've run across this level of sarcasm since I first started programming
and was going through code that was already years old with code like

Catch(Exception up) { throw up; //lol }

I thought this was a long running and common behavior for software engineers
when they were making projects for themselves instead of work

~~~
mieseratte
> I thought this was a long running and common behavior for software engineers
> when they were making projects for themselves instead of work

One might imagine that, in the age of the "GitHub resume," these types of
things have fallen out of favor.

Then again I've noticed I reserve my jackassery for mock test data, even in
private repositories, so who knows?

------
hhh
Reading through the code and these commits is absolutely hilarious. Beautiful
piece of functional comedy.

~~~
jf
Thanks for mentioning the code and comments. This is art.

------
Yadi
Hilarious code:

>>`"so your first mistake was using my code, but since you are clearly reading
this let it be known that mutuals.py lets you create a mutuals list on the
hell site known as "twitter dot com".`

It would be cool to make the list private.

------
danso
Assuming Twitter mutuals means "users I follow and who follow me back", I'd
like to recommend the great `t` gem, a Ruby CLI that even though it's a bit
dated, is still one of the easiest tools to setup and use on a regular basis:

[https://github.com/sferik/t](https://github.com/sferik/t)

Gathering mutuals in CSV format (making it easy to sort by number of
followers, tweets, location, etc) is as easy as:

    
    
         $ t friends --csv > my-twitter-mutuals.csv
    
    

It's been awhile since I've looked at the source code, but the library does a
good job of using the most efficient/least-restrictive calls. I have about
6,000 mutuals out of all my followers and folllowings and the `t` tool takes
about 10 seconds to do all the calls needed.

~~~
LeoPanthera
Unfortunately "t" is abandoned, and a lot of the Twitter API has changed since
the last release, meaning a lot of its functions are broken.

~~~
danso
Yeah, it hasn't been updated since 2017. But the user lookup (which includes
fetching your or any users' list of followers/followings/mutuals) seems to
work as well as ever, likely because the pertinent API endpoints haven't
changed much. I still sometimes use `t` to do a quick fetch of the last 3,200
tweets of any user in CSV format. Though I now prefer using the `twarc` Python
library, which is still being actively updated and gives the ability to
preserve the data in its original JSON:
[https://github.com/DocNow/twarc](https://github.com/DocNow/twarc)

------
css
I cannot decide whether to laugh or cringe at the source:

    
    
      thyself = api.me().id

~~~
a_t48
I mean, you wouldn't want to name a js (edit: python) variable `self`. :)

~~~
krupan
This is python, but otherwise you are still correct

------
Waterluvian
What's a mutual? Someone with the same twitter name?

~~~
jonbarker
Ah, I read this wrong. I thought it was look someone up and figure out who you
follow whom they also follow. Would rather you call this 'reciprocals'.

~~~
ben0x539
Alas, it's a fairly established term at this point.

~~~
reaperducer
I guess "Mutual admiration society" is too 20th century.

------
senthil_rajasek
"# we have made it out alive.... for now. @jack's bloodlust # goes unsatiated
nonetheless."

------
ErikAugust
Reminds me of the kind of source humor you would see in old Visual Basic
projects for AOL "proggies".

------
atsushin
This is pretty hilarious! I've never really run into a coding style like this,
so maybe I just haven't read enough source code. :?

That said, the project itself is pretty cool too!

------
mattcoles
How can it hit the rate limit error so quickly? From the output in my terminal
it is really slow...

~~~
css
Because the rate limits are absurdly low:
[https://developer.twitter.com/en/docs/basics/rate-
limits.htm...](https://developer.twitter.com/en/docs/basics/rate-limits.html)

~~~
mattcoles
That's pathetic... it's such a shame Twitter intentionally crippled their API
because the platform is so well suited for 3rd party apps

~~~
vortico
The reason is simple. They don't need third party applications to support
their business model anymore. So why would they try to improve their API?

~~~
bytematic
I get your meaning but strong third party apps really help platforms. Reddit
Enhancement Suite and Better TwitchTV come to mind.

~~~
vortico
They might help the platform for consumers, but I'm talking about for the
owners of Twitter. Third parties don't help by a measurable amount, or if they
did, it is less than the cost of maintaining a good API.

------
izzydata
My what?

~~~
certifiedloud
Your twitter followers whom you also follow. I had to read the source to find
that out.

------
smlacy
Is this writing style the new millennial version of leetspeak or something?

I find it extremely immature sounding, very grating, not funny at all.

~~~
femiagbabiaka
Subcultures always have a lingua franca for themselves. For example, people
regularly browsing HN do their best to sound as pedantic as possible at all
times.

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
Wait I thought that was in the rules.

~~~
simongr3dal
Well actually, those are called guidelines.

------
lolsal
I am entirely put off of the usefulness of this script by the manner in which
the source was written. Oh well.

